

Ask HN: Please review my crazy idea. - thetrumanshow

So I took one of jacquesm's ideas from his list:
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1790564<p>... as I told him I would do:
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1791494<p>... and build a gadget around the (5) AdProfs idea:
http://fcgadgets.blogspot.com/2010/10/ad-spaces-gadget.html<p>... and honestly, I have no idea what I am getting myself into.<p>I would love it if some friendly HN folks would chime in and tell me what they would do if they were in my stead. And, if they are knowledgeable about such things, let me know what kinds of pitfalls to avoid here.<p>Thanks!!
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickables:

\+ <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1790564>

\+ <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1791494>

\+ <http://fcgadgets.blogspot.com/2010/10/ad-spaces-gadget.html>

